# Where have the posters gone,



## Rent_Share

Has there been a change in the software changing the threads displayed , IMHO there seems to be way fewer new postings to read ?


----------



## Gophesjo

They've gone on vacation, of course!  Duh!  This is TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

April did show a noticeable drop in posts (maybe 15-20% off 2013 number)...the other months sofar this year are relatively in line with last years numbers jan-march.

the comparison of "new threads" are even closer with april having nearly the exact same number of threads in 2014 vs 2013.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> April did show a noticeable drop in posts (maybe 15-20% off 2013 number)...the other months sofar this year are relatively in line with last years numbers jan-march.
> 
> the comparison of "new threads" are even closer with april having nearly the exact same number of threads in 2014 vs 2013.



I wonder why the noticable drop? Interesting that the same number of new threads but it seems that fewer people are responding. Usually I would notice a drop off in new threads and even the number of posts in September once everyone has wrapped up their summer vacations.


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure TBH....im not quite sure of a way to search for "all threads posted in april"...could be a ton of sightings...could be a ton of lMR postings.

I can also confirm the actual traffic to the forum hasnt dropped off (looking at google analytics) from april 2013 - april 2014...maybe we've answered every timeshare question there is! =)


----------



## pedro47

On another web site Cruise Critics a moderator of a forum are asking posters to treat people with respect and not to attack posters personally.  Could this be a reason, why posts are down on our board ?. On Cruise Critics I was reading the Celebrity Cruise Lines Comminity Board.

Personally we have been on vacation.


----------



## Okies

*Good observation*

Pedro is correct.  I have been very cautious when it comes to posting.  I have sent PMs when I felt I had something to add.  There are a lot of nice, knowledgeable, helpful people here.  I have learned so much!  But, some are quick to attack with a demeaning tone. I'm not very thick skinned, so I just *read* Tug everyday.


----------



## TUGBrian

There should be noone acting like that on any forums as far as I am concerned.

If you feel someone is out of line with a post, please use the report button to notify administrators.


----------



## dioxide45

I can say with all the drive by postings and troll posting about weed and other junk that is in the TUG Lounge now, it isn't the kind of forum I bother to follow as much now. Too many people with an agenda it seems.


----------



## vacationhopeful

dioxide45 said:


> I can say with all the drive by postings and troll posting about weed and other junk that is in the TUG Lounge now, it isn't the kind of forum I bother to follow as much now. Too many people with an agenda it seems.



Nicely put ... the never ending stream of newbies STUCK with their timeshares are NOT being converted into regulars. Who works thru a problem verses ignoring the bills when stuck with something or someone?

Perhaps a New Topic of describing a GREAT TIMESHARE vacation trip with family, friends, events -- outlining how you booked it, the overall lodging costs, timing of booking, great fun or "the adventure", why and throw in several pictures --- like a TRAVEL LOG. We need to get the Newbies excited about this way of travelling & vacationing. Educate them on the POSSIBLITIES -- sort of like that cut & paste picture book at the beginning of Last Holiday movie with LL Cool J & Queen Latiffa.

I know my siblings LOVE the various vacations I have taken them on --- never would the Doctor, lawyer, business executive or mom EVER consider Timesharing a decent form of vacationing.


----------



## dioxide45

vacationhopeful said:


> Nicely put ... the never ending stream of newbies STUCK with their timeshares are NOT being converted into regulars. Who works thru a problem verses ignoring the bills when stuck with something or someone?
> 
> Perhaps a New Topic of describing a GREAT TIMESHARE vacation trip with family, friends, events -- outlining how you booked it, the overall lodging costs, timing of booking, great fun or "the adventure", why and throw in several pictures --- like a TRAVEL LOG. We need to get the Newbies excited about this way of travelling & vacationing. Educate them on the POSSIBLITIES -- sort of like that cut & paste picture book at the beginning of Last Holiday movie with LL Cool J & Queen Latiffa.
> 
> I know my siblings LOVE the various vacations I have taken them on --- never would the Doctor, lawyer, business executive or mom EVER consider Timesharing a decent form of vacationing.



That is a good idea. I am currently posting to a travel log in the Caribbean forum. The only issue, would it be like reviews where only certain people contribute. I do agree though that there doesn't seem like a lot of incentive for newbies to stick around to learn how to make lemonade out of lemons. Sure, it is there if you really search for it. But it certainly does take a lot of work.


----------



## ace2000

Couple of comments... as long as the title of the thread somewhat defines what's in the thread I don't care if it's about weed or anything else.  I can easily skip anything I don't like and the moderators do a great job filtering out the trashy or explosive stuff.

I don't think it's our job to convert anyone, I'm more in favor of making the facts clear on their questions.  I don't care if the answers are pro-timeshare or otherwise.  For some reason, the topic of timeshares has attracted an outstanding group of regulars to the site, and just about everyone appears to go out of their way to be helpful.

This is my favorite web site to visit and there's not even a close second.  I enjoy the back and forth with the others and appreciate the knowledge I've gained from here about many various topics.  Thanks again to the moderators (and Brian) for making it possible.


----------



## geekette

ace2000 said:


> Couple of comments... as long as the title of the thread somewhat defines what's in the thread I don't care if it's about weed or anything else.  I can easily skip anything I don't like and the moderators do a great job filtering out the trashy or explosive stuff.
> 
> I don't think it's our job to convert anyone, I'm more in favor of making the facts clear on their questions.  I don't care if the answers are pro-timeshare or otherwise.  For some reason, the topic of timeshares has attracted an outstanding group of regulars to the site, and just about everyone appears to go out of their way to be helpful.
> 
> This is my favorite web site to visit and there's not even a close second.  I enjoy the back and forth with the others and appreciate the knowledge I've gained from here about many various topics.  Thanks again to the moderators (and Brian) for making it possible.



+1   

Best group of people on the internet.  Surely that is why so many are long-timers here.  I also don't care if newbies stick around, it's not like we need to grow the base.  Enough hang with us that I think we keep cream of the crop anyway.

I'd far prefer quality posting to quantity so no problem with me if there is a dropoff.  holidays and prime vacation times it happens.  Not a big deal as far as I'm concerned.  Luckily I am not moved to start pointless threads for the sole purpose of creating new threads.


----------



## pedro47

To my TUG's family the posters on this web site are much more kinder than the posters on the Cruise Critics Celebrity Cruise Line forum. They complain about everything, food, lack of more trays in the dinning room during buffet, cut back in staff, no chocolate on the pillows at night,no more trivial, no strawberry ice cream daily, no towel animals on the bed at night, and etc.,

Personally I liked Celebrity Cruise Line and TUG's web site. Is that clear. Please do not pick on this web site.

Knowledge is Power !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommaBear

pedro47 said:


> To my TUG's family the posters on this web site are much more kinder than the posters on the Cruise Critics Celebrity Cruise Line forum. They complain about everything, food, lack of more trays in the dinning room during buffet, cut back in staff, no chocolate on the pillows at night,no more trivial, no strawberry ice cream daily, no towel animals on the bed at night, and etc.,
> 
> Personally I liked Celebrity Cruise Line and TUG's web site. Is that clear. Please do not pick on this web site.
> 
> Knowledge is Power !!!!!!!!!!!



I also belong to Cruise Critic and the second part of the name explains a lot about the site! It's a much kinder group of people here. I an actually going to go start a thread, hopefully to generate more posts.


----------



## dioxide45

pedro47 said:


> To my TUG's family the posters on this web site are much more kinder than the posters on the Cruise Critics Celebrity Cruise Line forum. They complain about everything, food, lack of more trays in the dinning room during buffet, cut back in staff, no chocolate on the pillows at night,no more trivial, no strawberry ice cream daily, no towel animals on the bed at night, and etc.,
> 
> Personally I liked Celebrity Cruise Line and TUG's web site. Is that clear. Please do not pick on this web site.
> 
> Knowledge is Power !!!!!!!!!!!



I do agree it is a kinder group here. I also read Cruise Critic and the forums at MyFitnessPal. MFP is by far the worst. People attacking others at every turn.


----------



## Beefnot

Okies said:


> Pedro is correct. I have been very cautious when it comes to posting. I have sent PMs when I felt I had something to add. There are a lot of nice, knowledgeable, helpful people here. I have learned so much! But, some are quick to attack with a demeaning tone. I'm not very thick skinned, so I just *read* Tug everyday.


 
I can be quick to attack with a demeaning tone, but that is often in response to those who are quick to attack with a demeaning tone.  Especially the folks who love to shout down, ridicule, or condescend to newbies.  That really irks me.


----------



## Magic1962

Since I am still relatively new on here I STILL love to keep updated on the TUG threads at least a couple times a day....  I have started a few threads but not much is generated from them or I add a comment or two but find sometimes I feel its easier just to keep quiet and not say anything.....  I am not looking for sympathy just stating how I feel....  I LOVE TUG and will keep reading every day... this is an EXCEPTIONAL site!!!!   I LOVE Time Sharing.....   Dave


----------



## philemer

As a long-time member (almost 10 yrs), and a former moderator, I can tell you why I don't post very often.
1. I've settled into the t/s I own and am not looking to buy or sell any at this point (that may change soon however).
2. New interests. I found www.flyertalk.com about the same time I found TUG which gives me hints/tips on how to travel to my t/s on the *cheap*. My time is now spent on accumulating airline miles & hotels points (for shorter stays around the world). 

Life goes on and people's interests change. I still check TUG a few times a month and cherish the friends/acquaintances I've made here.


----------



## pedro47

philemer said:


> As a long-time member (almost 10 yrs), and a former moderator, I can tell you why I don't post very often.
> 1. I've settled into the t/s I own and am not looking to buy or sell any at this point (that may change soon however).
> 2. New interests. I found www.flyertalk.com about the same time I found TUG which gives me hints/tips on how to travel to my t/s on the *cheap*. My time is now spent on accumulating airline miles & hotels points (for shorter stays around the world).
> 
> Life goes on and people's interests change. I still check TUG a few times a month and cherish the friends/acquaintances I've made here.



Thanks.  I liked what I read on flyertalk.com.


----------



## Elli

dioxide45 said:


> I do agree it is a kinder group here. I also read Cruise Critic and the forums at MyFitnessPal. MFP is by far the worst. People attacking others at every turn.


I'll have to take a look at MFP.


----------



## thheath

I believe the drop in posts is just cyclic.

But I agree that a few long time posters are snarky.

As a newbie, I asked a question a few months ago about a reasonably priced TS in the keys and one poster basically laughed at me.

Come to find out, I've seen a few TS in the area of question go for a $1 on eBay.  So it looks like Mr. Snarky wasn't so smart after all.

Just my 2 cents

Ted


----------



## SMHarman

Now did you also ask for winter season?  
You can get timeshare most anywhere off season for $1. 
Westin Riverfront is $10-20k for winter. Week's 16-20 are $1 if they sell. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

I am sure everyone is guilty of it to some extent...if you get thousands of people all in one place...there are just those that wont get along with others for one reason or another.

I would like to think that at the very least, everyone here joined...and participates for the main purpose of helping out other timeshare owners.


----------



## thheath

SMHarman said:


> Now did you also ask for winter season?
> You can get timeshare most anywhere off season for $1.
> Westin Riverfront is $10-20k for winter. Week's 16-20 are $1 if they sell.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


 
I didn't specify any week.

And even if I had, a polite answer to educate me versus a smart ass comment would have been prefered.

What's the old saying? _"If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all"_

I've not posted that much but been a TUG member for a few years.

TUG has always been the kindest and most helpful forum on the internet, in my opinion.


Edit:

Quote: _As you might already suspect and / or expect, the combined goals of "a good price" and "reasonable maintenance fees" might be difficult to simultaneously achieve in the lower Florida Keys. The phrase "wishful thinking" actually comes immediately to mind..._


----------



## SMHarman

Snarky seems to be the tone there, but regular posters often see newbies coming in with unrealistic expectations. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## thheath

I understand but at times, it can't be both ways.

I'm thick skinned and ignored it, others might not and will be put off from asking other questions or being a future member.

Either the forum wants new blood, which will ask the same old questions and be patient with them.  

Or allow a few old members too potentially run off newbies.

It's not my choice to make.


----------



## SMHarman

I agree. It's like those that want to do a personal rental of a 2br in HI for $700 because it is what they can afford...
Snarky is often the response. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## thheath

SMHarman said:


> I agree. It's like those that want to do a personal rental of a 2br in HI for $700 because it is what they can afford...
> Snarky is often the response.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



I admit I was snarky once but only after someone asked for help and advice x 10 and wouldn't heed any of the advice given by a dozen members.

I get that but not newbies.

Nuff said, I'll let it go.

Ted


----------



## Beefnot

thheath said:


> I didn't specify any week.
> 
> And even if I had, a polite answer to educate me versus a smart ass comment would have been prefered.
> 
> What's the old saying? _"If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all"_
> 
> I've not posted that much but been a TUG member for a few years.
> 
> TUG has always been the kindest and most helpful forum on the internet, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Quote: _As you might already suspect and / or expect, the combined goals of "a good price" and "reasonable maintenance fees" might be difficult to simultaneously achieve in the lower Florida Keys. The phrase "wishful thinking" actually comes immediately to mind..._




That particular quote is from TUG's *number 1 snarkmonster *in my book, who is addictedto *bolding*, underlines, _italics,_ and "quotation marks",with a uniquely evolved appetite for perceived newbies.


----------



## thheath

Beefnot said:


> That particular quote is from TUG's *number 1 snarkmonster *in my book, who is addictedto *bolding*, underlines, _italics,_ and "quotation marks",with a uniquely evolved appetite for perceived newbies.



I didn't know that, I'm sure Admin and Mods will take corrective action, now that it's come to light.

Ted


----------



## Beefnot

thheath said:


> I didn't know that, I'm sure Admin and Mods will take corrective action, now that it's come to light.
> 
> Ted



 There is no corrective action to take against snarkiness. It just is what it is.


----------



## thheath

Beefnot said:


> There is no corrective action to take against snarkiness. It just is what it is.



LOL I know, I was being a smart ass.


----------



## SnowDogDad

Newbie here.... I joined a few years ago to get some advice as I was considering purchasing a time share.   Then, I went radio silence for a few years.

First, let me say, some of ya'll have just been wonderful and patient with me.  I owe many of you beverages. 

I must say that I have seen some terse/sarcastic/diminutive/snarky responses to some noob's questions.  I have medium-thin skin, so if that had been me, I might have just gone and crawled under a rock and sulked.  A thin skin is *not* good when reading/posting on the Internet.  

English is a wonderful language.  Used well, one can express their precise meaning and tone.  But, it is hard to write beautiful prose when you have to answer another 100 questions that have been asked 100 times before.  

I try to make heavy use of smileys and bolds to emphasize something quickly without having to over think my sentence structure and whether I'm ending my sentence with a preposition.  

Timesharing and point systems are hard enough for us newbies without being rebuffed.   I think there is a good balance, though.  

Maybe not quite _"Gentle reader... welcome to TUG BBS, land of rainbows and unicorns.  We love you SO much for posting...  Did you read the wonderful, carefully and meticulously written stickies at the top of the thread which are the result of years of research and experience?"_

But, not _"Dang dewd, that is such a ridiculous question to ask since the answer is right there in the stickies.  Sheesh, learn to search!" _ 

My point is we will all benefit if we are all patient and understanding with noobs like me.  Well informed timeshare owners allow people to better utilize their ownership, trade their weeks, and possibly purchase more.  And, that helps us all.  (My opinion.)


----------



## thheath

SnowDogDad said:


> Newbie here.... I joined a few years ago to get some advice as I was considering purchasing a time share.   Then, I went radio silence for a few years.
> 
> First, let me say, some of ya'll have just been wonderful and patient with me.  I owe many of you beverages.
> 
> I must say that I have seen some terse/sarcastic/diminutive/snarky responses to some noob's questions.  I have medium-thin skin, so if that had been me, I might have just gone and crawled under a rock and sulked.  A thin skin is *not* good when reading/posting on the Internet.
> 
> English is a wonderful language.  Used well, one can express their precise meaning and tone.  But, it is hard to write beautiful prose when you have to answer another 100 questions that have been asked 100 times before.
> 
> I try to make heavy use of smileys and bolds to emphasize something quickly without having to over think my sentence structure and whether I'm ending my sentence with a preposition.
> 
> Timesharing and point systems are hard enough for us newbies without being rebuffed.   I think there is a good balance, though.
> 
> Maybe not quite _"Gentle reader... welcome to TUG BBS, land of rainbows and unicorns.  We love you SO much for posting...  Did you read the wonderful, carefully and meticulously written stickies at the top of the thread which are the result of years of research and experience?"_
> 
> But, not _"Dang dewd, that is such a ridiculous question to ask since the answer is right there in the stickies.  Sheesh, learn to search!" _
> 
> My point is we will all benefit if we are all patient and understanding with noobs like me.  Well informed timeshare owners allow people to better utilize their ownership, trade their weeks, and possibly purchase more.  And, that helps us all.  (My opinion.)



You have a way with words, Thank you.


----------



## Rent_Share

Tug is a kind and patient - place, try posting a question on Flyertalk within you first 200 posts


----------



## SnowDogDad

RENT_SHARE   LOL!!!  I completely agree.  I used to peruse FlyerTalk but finally gave up on them.  I still search their forums every now and then.

And... thheath, I think the word my boss uses is.... "verbose"


----------



## siesta

thheath said:


> I believe the drop in posts is just cyclic.
> 
> But I agree that a few long time posters are snarky.
> 
> As a newbie, I asked a question a few months ago about a reasonably priced TS in the keys and one poster basically laughed at me.
> 
> Come to find out, I've seen a few TS in the area of question go for a $1 on eBay.  So it looks like Mr. Snarky wasn't so smart after all.
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> Ted


Come on now ... I read your thread, post#2 is what you were referring to. That seemed thoughtful, helpful, and honest advice (even if wrong). The fact that you felt "he was laughing at you" is pretty surprising to me.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209759&highlight=Keys

For all the sensitive people out there, keep in mind people often respond from phones, tablets (like me currently) or on the go.  People dont have time to sugar coat answers often, and many (like me) would rather have a straightforward, blunt answer to a question I ask. Don't take offense, unless the person is clearly being a jerk.


----------



## thheath

siesta said:


> Come on now ... I read your thread, post#2 is what you were referring to. That seemed thoughtful, helpful, and honest advice (even if wrong). The fact that you felt "he was laughing at you" is pretty surprising to me.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209759&highlight=Keys
> 
> For all the sensitive people out there, keep in mind people often respond from phones, tablets (like me currently) or on the go.  People dont have time to sugar coat answers often, and many (like me) would rather have a straightforward, blunt answer to a question I ask. Don't take offense, unless the person is clearly being a jerk.



Here was the quote:

_As you might already suspect and / or expect, the combined goals of "a good price" and "reasonable maintenance fees" might be difficult to simultaneously achieve in the lower Florida Keys. The phrase "wishful thinking" actually comes immediately to mind... _

The first sentence was spot on, the second wasn't necessary or helpful.

After 30 years in the Army and multiple tours in Iraq, I am not thin skinned but at the same time I don't take shit from anyone.  Nor do I give it unnecessarily.


----------



## siesta

Yes, I know that is the line the rubbed you the wrong way. Not sure why you take offense to that ... If, according to you, the first sentence was spot on, then surely it is not far fetched, or out of line, to express that your goal may be wishful thinking. He then even wished you good luck, because in his mind, your goal was in fact wishful thinking.

On your second point, the "I dont take $&@! from anyone," you didnt say anything about it in the thread (which may have allowed this poster to clarify that you in fact misperceived his intent). Rather you thanked everyone for their posts (poster #2 included.) Interesting way of "not taking $&@!" i'd say.

Here is the quote in its entireity for reference:



> As you might already suspect and / or expect, the combined goals of "a good price" and "reasonable maintenance fees" might be difficult to simultaneously achieve in the lower Florida Keys. The phrase "wishful thinking" actually comes immediately to mind...
> 
> I believe that there are a total of four timeshare facilities in Marathon. There will likely be no "bargain deals" found at any of them. Fwiw, all units at Cocoplum Beach and Tennis Club are 2BR / sleep 6. Same for The Reef at Marathon Resort Club. I don't know about units at The Hammocks at Marathon and / or Marathon Key Beach Club.
> 
> Good luck --- but prepare for some serious sticker shock, including in the resale market...


----------



## thheath

In order to be a good member on TUG and maintain the forum feng shui, I kept my mouth shut on the original post.

Once the subject was brought up about lack of posts, I expressed my opinion.

Now you've expressed yours, I recommend we leave it at that.

Ted


----------



## TUGBrian

were 150 fewer threads in the month of may compared to 2013 numbers.

works out to about 5 fewer a day...but still a noticable drop!


----------



## Sandy VDH

You do have to be a bit thick skinned.  Some people ask for advice or opinions and then snark at you because they don't like the answer, mainly because it is NOT the answer they want. 

I do just shake my head at some of the LMR want ads.  Sure I want those items to for $100 a day, but it is not going to happen. Like NYC units, or large 3 BR units, but for only max allowed for LMR. 

I do also get some far out requests for ads that I have placed.  What really irks me is when a potential renter feels they are doing me a favor and want to take a prime week off my hands for far below my cost, and they keep calling or emailing THINKING I am going to get desperate and change my mind and drop my price to give them that bargain.  They annoy me to no end. I only usually rent out units I can cancel if they are not picked up.

In general I would say that people should disagree with the message, but don't scorn the messenger.

I TUG a few times a day, I flyertalk when I have a specific item I want to look up.  I only visit there as required.

Love you guys.


----------



## vacationhopeful

I agree with Sandy VDH -- the Last Minute Wanted requests are absurd (comic theater material) and if I offer something on the Last Minute Rental board, the justification stories are usually worth the comic read (but I am NOT your fairy GM). But I do have a heart - looking at the need to travel for health treatments, dying last visit to GM or funerals - but those don't usually happen on the beaches of South Florida or at WDW.

3bdr penthouse Oceanfront Prime season on LMR - Agree.
Not their desired answer - Agree.
Repeated - did you change you answer - Agree.
Kill the messenger - Agree (at least with the Block option, I can zap the worst offenders).

AND I really enjoy the TUG community - almost every last regular. Kind, helpful, considerate, intelligent, caring group of people who I will most likely only ever meet a few off line.


----------



## pedro47

We need a hot topic like all developer will repurchase your timeshare back at 50% of the actual purchase price.


----------



## vacationhopeful

pedro47 said:


> We need a hot topic like all developer will repurchase your timeshare back at 50% of the actual purchase price.



The developers I own with, many would give me the 50 cents of my original purchase price.


----------



## SMHarman

Tapatalk access is not working so I am on here less often.


----------



## ace2000

Never mind...


----------



## Passepartout

I've thought that the conversations along somewhat controversial subjects- as long as they have kept to opinion and instruction have been lively and fun. That IS until they wander off into the opinions of others that may have been found on TV or other sources. 

After those threads have been locked, all we're left with is conversations about _TIMESHARES!_ Boooooring. Time to go work in the yard or play solitaire. 

Jim


----------



## Maple_Leaf

*Is total post volume down?*



TUGBrian said:


> were 150 fewer threads in the month of may compared to 2013 numbers.
> 
> works out to about 5 fewer a day...but still a noticable drop!



I suspect your total post volume is down.  I know total post volume may be skewed by a few very active threads, e.g. one in the Canadian forum that I'm aware of.  If you toss out a handful of high-volume outliers, usually involving a single resort issue, I bet your volume is down.


----------



## myoakley

Passepartout said:


> I've thought that the conversations along somewhat controversial subjects- as long as they have kept to opinion and instruction have been lively and fun. That IS until they wander off into the opinions of others that may have been found on TV or other sources.
> 
> After those threads have been locked, all we're left with is conversations about _TIMESHARES!_ Boooooring. Time to go work in the yard or play solitaire.
> 
> Jim



I agree with Passepartout.  I was really enjoying the give and take about the release of Sgt. Bergdahl until it was closed down.


----------



## TUGBrian

SMHarman said:


> Tapatalk access is not working so I am on here less often.



really?  what errors are you getting?  I have not seen any issues with tapatalk reported till now?

is it not working for anyone else?


----------



## TUGBrian

Maple_Leaf said:


> I suspect your total post volume is down.  I know total post volume may be skewed by a few very active threads, e.g. one in the Canadian forum that I'm aware of.  If you toss out a handful of high-volume outliers, usually involving a single resort issue, I bet your volume is down.



well yes, having less threads does indicate having less posts as well =)


----------



## TUGBrian

myoakley said:


> I agree with Passepartout.  I was really enjoying the give and take about the release of Sgt. Bergdahl until it was closed down.



Its certainly quite a heated topic...but sadly as with so many other conversations like that...turned down the road of political bashing etc.


----------



## Beefnot

TUGBrian said:


> Its certainly quite a heated topic...but sadly as with so many other conversations like that...turned down the road of political bashing etc.


 
I do like when a moderator deletes offending posts and provides warnings for inappropriate behavior.  I like that extra latitude to allow for these types of debates to continue a bit longer.  The Sandusky one a couple years ago was epic.


----------



## DeniseM

We deleted several posts, and posted warnings, but it did not deter the people who were bound and determined to grind their political axe.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, moderators do their very best to prune a topic to keep it alive...however as Denise said...some folks are just determined to pee in the pool just one time too many.


----------



## Passepartout

I think that posts about peeing in pools should be deleted, and the poster severely chastised on grounds of giving poor guidance to the youth, who could see such comments as approval of that behavior.  

Posters who are 'pissed off' should get the same treatment too. :hysterical:

Jim


----------



## DeniseM

When you make the rules....you can break the rules....


----------



## Beefnot

DeniseM said:


> When you make the rules....you can break the rules....


 

[Funny post designed to break every rule on TUG - deleted.    ]


----------



## DeniseM

Sigh.... your poor mom.....


----------



## easyrider

Beefnot said:


> [Funny post designed to break every rule on TUG - deleted.    ]




Remember, you can't type about [XXX or XXX or XXX] here or you might get bonked.  I would type more but you said it all.

Bill


----------

